
Wikileaks makes 50000% return on Bitcoin - rakkhi
https://twitter.com/JulianAssange/status/919247873648283653
======
labster
Dear world, please stop using percent with values > 200\. 500x return is much
clearer than 500000%, or however many zeroes the headline has. Thanks.

~~~
noitsnot
It would be nice if we didn't quote tweets as news, also.

------
shubhamjain
At every new high, I am advising people who own Bitcoins to sell it because
the crash is inexorable and its better to exit with a handsome return but
Bitcoin surprises me time and again. It crashes but bounces back soon enough.
I wonder what will be the point when people realise that thousands of dollars
for what is essentially a reward for finding a meaningless number just doesn't
make sense.

~~~
Js22
I understand why they do it. Cows do what the cows around them do. How can you
warn a cow not be a cow, is what I don't understand?

------
gervase
Some context:

\- Last traditional donation account frozen Dec 2010

\- Started accepting Bitcoin Jun 2011

Address history:
[https://www.blocktrail.com/BTC/address/1HB5XMLmzFVj8ALj6mfBs...](https://www.blocktrail.com/BTC/address/1HB5XMLmzFVj8ALj6mfBsbifRoD4miY36v)

~~~
jayess
That site blocks me because I use a VPN.

[https://blockchain.info/address/1HB5XMLmzFVj8ALj6mfBsbifRoD4...](https://blockchain.info/address/1HB5XMLmzFVj8ALj6mfBsbifRoD4miY36v)

4,024.99113737 BTC

4024 x 5628 = $22,647,072

------
Waterluvian
How much coin did they hold?

~~~
noitsnot
5 million percent is meaningless to me unless its realized gains at this
point.

